# Fastest way to get a new B-Band converter



## djr5899 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been fighting 771 errors on one tuner of my HR20-700 for about 1-2 weeks. I am fairly confident that I have determined that I have a bad B-Band converter. With the suspect B-Band module moved to either tuner, I am seeing a drop of 30-40% of HD signal strength (from 90s down to 60s or lower with bad module).

My question is, if I put in a call to DirecTV, how long would it take them to send me a new one? I can live with a day or two, but a week or more isn't acceptable, since the bad BBC prevents me from recording an HD show and watching another HD show at the same time.

Is there any stores that might sell these, like Best Buy or Radio Shack?

Just looking to see what others in this situation may have done, and what I can do to resolve this the fastest. Thanks!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

In the past they have been very prompt sending BBC's out to customers, most of the time one to two days. There is no charge to the customer.


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

If you have the protection plan, maybe they will mail you one. You can also find your local installation company and see if they will part with one. I have had people stop by while i am on site at a job and they are looking for extra DTV stuff. If its not something thats invetory controlled, i will sometimes give it away or part with it for a tip.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would start by filling out the form here (click the ORDER BBC button towards the bottom):

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4310204

As I recall mine came fast, via FedEx.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Barry is right. I've gotten them in just a day or two by using that page.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

djr5899 said:


> I have been fighting 771 errors on one tuner of my HR20-700 for about 1-2 weeks. I am fairly confident that I have determined that I have a bad B-Band converter. With the suspect B-Band module moved to either tuner, I am seeing a drop of 30-40% of HD signal strength (from 90s down to 60s or lower with bad module).
> 
> My question is, if I put in a call to DirecTV, how long would it take them to send me a new one? I can live with a day or two, but a week or more isn't acceptable, since the bad BBC prevents me from recording an HD show and watching another HD show at the same time.
> 
> ...


You need a B-Band converter? For whatever reason, D* sent me 6. I still have them. Why did they send that many? I really could not say. I already had 4 that came with both of my HR20's.

I know at one time I asked what it would cost to replace my old tivo's with just plain HD (non-DVR) receivers.


----------



## djr5899 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I did both processes, so I will see which comes first. Website said 10-14 business days, when I called support they said 3-5 business days. Hopefully I will have one set by the end of the week.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

You probably will have them by weeks end. I know everything I have ever ordered from D* has only taken a max of three days to be sitting on my door step.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw an installer on my home from work one day so I stopped and asked him hwere to buy them and he gave me about a half dozen of them....


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a quick sanity check (sorry if I'm stating the obvious). When you moved things around you moved BBCs and the coax as well as swapping the coax between the two BBC to make sure it follows the BBC and not the coax? 

I've seen threads before where suspected BBCs were actually a loose connection, or other problem, along the coax run.


----------



## pretzelbag (Dec 31, 2007)

barryb said:


> I would start by filling out the form here (click the ORDER BBC button towards the bottom):
> 
> www. directv. com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4310204
> 
> As I recall mine came fast, via FedEx.


I can't seem to find any ORDER BBC button on that page, whether I am logged in to DirecTV or not. Am I missing something obvious? There's no page that I can find that allows me to order a BBC online.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Next time your in OKC drop by the house and get one, I've got a box full. :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

pretzelbag said:


> I can't seem to find any ORDER BBC button on that page, whether I am logged in to DirecTV or not. Am I missing something obvious? There's no page that I can find that allows me to order a BBC online.
> 
> -pretzelbag.


I found it by googling "order b-band converter."

The Search box provided on the DirecTV website was no help.


----------



## pretzelbag (Dec 31, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I found it by googling "order b-band converter."
> 
> The Search box provided on the DirecTV website was no help.


Thanks for the tip. I never thought of leaving the site to search the site. [Aside: why have "search the site" if you don't actually index all the pages?]

For those who come across this thread, this page has the form to order BBCs:
http://directv.qrs1.net/bbc/bbcForm.jsp
(linked from http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900036)

I called D* late last night and ordered some.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I once was having a 771 issue and I saw an installer at a house on my way home from work, I stopped and talked to him and he gave me about a dozen of them.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the fastest way!


----------

